# Royal Ascot - Royal Enclosure Sponsorship



## Puzzle0088 (31 October 2014)

Hello all

I just wondered if anybody would be so kind as to provide me with sponsorship for the Royal Enclosure at Ascot. I have one sponsor lined up, but from this year two are required.

Any help would be gratefully received. Ascot stipulate the following criteria: Members who have attended the Royal Enclosure for a minimum of four years (not necessarily consecutive) can sponsor new members by filling in the appropriate sponsorship form. A member can only sponsor up to four new members in any one year.

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Chaoticarol (11 April 2015)

Hello,  I am in the same situation this year.  My husband can sponsor me but I now need a further sponsor as we were hoping to take family with us this year.  Can you tell me if you were able to arrange someone last year and if so, could you possibly help out.  Hope you get this.  Thank you.  Carol


----------



## RitzyMiss (15 July 2015)

Hello both, I hope everyone got into Royal Enclosure and became members! How did you get one with looking for a  second sponsor? I have been to Royal Ascot three years in a row to Furlong Club (Grandstand admission + upgrade) and attended King Georges Weekend for two years as well as one first July weekend - I love races and Ascot racecourse is one of my favourites.. But we soon learned that the place to be in Royal Ascot is Royal Enclosure and that they are looking for youngish people to become members (we are 25 & 27). If I only know how difficult it is to get sponsored! I am from Crimea (yes yes, the bit which has been annexed by Russia), came here for exceptional English education (which meant strict uniform and chapel at 9am on Sundays) and stayed, and my fiancé is British but from a family who dislikes races (and any gambling for that matter) so we cant reach out to their friends. I became friends with one lady who comes from a Russian aristocratic family (doesn't speak Russian thanks to Bolsheviks for that) and recently learned that she is a member!! I cant' really ask her to find me a second member, who wants to be a sponsor (as from last year you need two), so started looking everywhere. Did anyone come back to you? I think it is important to give a chance to new members, only this way our society will keep developing and having different perspectives on things. So please, if you know anyone, point the right direction! Thanks, Julia.


----------



## Fox66 (26 June 2017)

Chaoticarol said:



			Hello,  I am in the same situation this year.  My husband can sponsor me but I now need a further sponsor as we were hoping to take family with us this year.  Can you tell me if you were able to arrange someone last year and if so, could you possibly help out.  Hope you get this.  Thank you.  Carol
		
Click to expand...

Hello , Did you ever find a sponsor? I don't think I can cope with another year in the Queen Anne Enclosure. If you do know of two sponsors , I would be very happy to donate a fee to the charity of their choice. x


----------

